# Tip experiment



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll put the cup in center console with some loose change. And sign that says "Take some leave some" or something similar. Same like they put at some stores where folks can take couple of cents. I usually end up dropping my changes there more often than taking.

Maximum investment will be $5. Just a social experiment. I wonder if this will initiate the windfall in tips. What do you think?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Uber pax... your change will be gone by your 3rd ride. Especially if you're doing pool rides.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Uber pax... your change will be gone by your 3rd ride. Especially if you're doing pool rides.


Hmm.. You think so? We don't have pool rides fortunately.


----------

